# Blade size



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello. Quick for those that know. I am going to order a trophy taker spring steel blade rest for indoor spot shooting. Going to be using 2712's. Witch blade do you guys use for the 27's. Thank you. Meant to say quick question not just quick.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

.10 wide


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm tying a .12 wide today. I think it might be better. Don't know yet


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Try all of them!! .008, .010 and the .012!! Even with the 27's!!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

I am considering going to my limbdriver for spots, is this a good choice?


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

That is what i used last year. Seemed to work fine.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

I am going to put on a limbdriver tomorrow, I am shooting full bore shafts with four inch feathers fletched helical, I think the limbdriver will work better for me.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

For clearance issues, I have always shot a Trophy taker drop away rest, exactly like on my hunting bow, and at long distance, cannot tell the difference in group size from shooting a blade...there is a school of thought that simpler is better, and the blades give you that, there's just so little to go wrong...but with blade sizes, the .008 generally have enough stiffness to support and flex for a lighter shaft closer to the 300 grain end of things, the .010 for the middle weight shafts, and I had to bump up to the .012 for the 2712 BUT I was shooting them full length with 250 grain tips to break the spine down (that's about a 650 grain arrow or so), so that is a lot of weight and arrow hanging out the front...the important thing for you is to not only try the blade stiffness, but also to adjust the angle of the blade, that is how you fine tune it's flexibility....I liked the narrower tips so I could get fletching by without contact, but the majority of people seem to go heavy on the blade and set up for a nock high tear to get the back of the arrow up off the rest for clearance...I don't like doing that personally....but try a launcher style rest, you'll never know if it's the right setup for you if you don't...but if your limb driver can be set up to work flawlessly and you like that (as I do) then by all means do that...you'll eliminate some issues...John Dudley has a good article on adjusting and setting up launcher style rests in one of his articles..it's a good read anyway...Ryan


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ryan, I did a little testing today, I put the limbdriver on it did o.k., then I put my TT with a .010 narrow blade and my bow actually grouped better with the blade. I am shooting full length Full bore arrows with 200 grain pro points 4" feathers and it was stacking them in there when I did my part! Now I have to start getting some practicing in:wink:


----------

